
Confirmed: IBM moving Power Systems manufacturing to Mexico - poweritpro
http://poweritpro.com/news-amp-views/ibm-move-power-systems-manufacturing-out-rochester-updated
======
ahi
IBM's spokesperson:

"The reality is, we constantly evaluate our operations, and we look at the
best possible infrastructure to maximize our competitiveness in a global
market . . . and this is one of the ways we can do that."

WTF does that mean?

~~~
Shivetya
Either no one wants to move here or they want to much.

Loved Rochester, MN in spring and fall, you can keep it in Winter or Summer.
The city has the Mayo clinic so its not going to fold up if parts of IBM move.

That site is home to their iSeries and the bulk of their level two support and
development occurs there.

